
SCO zombie is dead, finally - AstroJetson
http://fossforce.com/2016/02/sco-is-undeniably-and-reliably-dead/
======
AstroJetson
The SCO saga is over. The current owners of SCO have agreed to the final
judgment against them. IBM can still move forward, but SCO has been denied any
more actions.

Pamela Jones the editor of Groklaw needs to be commended for her work in
tracking this across the years. I know that the Groklaw site has been frozen
since 2013, but if you know her, pass my thanks on to her for being the voice
of the Open Software Community against SCO.

Everyone should hoist a toast to the IBM legal nazguls and others (yes you too
Autozone) that helped crush SCO.

~~~
AstroJetson
So a number of you have walked by and flicked off points.

\-- Sorry to see SCO go? \-- IBM Nazguls need to be treated with more respect?
\-- Happy that PJ is gone? Did she make you nervous? \-- Some flaw in open
source you are sideways voting against?

